# 3 mile fishing opening???



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm from alabama and i was wondering when is the estimated time it is gona be finished? Is there gona be lights under it again? Thanks....


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

it says January, 2010 on the billboard near it, but It looks done to me.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

yes there is supposed to be light but we aren't sure if it's going to be a drive on pier yet.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

I've heard that they made the new pier too narrow to allow for cars to be able to turn around without risking people's safety..........therefore, it will not be a drive on pier as was the old one. Now you'll have to walk a half mile lugging all your gear to get to the end of the pier; (plus the distance from your parking spot to the pier.....if you're lucky enough to get one).

Too bad Gulf Breeze spent their money for the other half (or so) of the fishing pier / bridge on other stuff.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info i cant wait to be back over the water again see yall out there!:letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *konz (9/21/2009)*yes there is supposed to be light but we aren't sure if it's going to be a drive on pier yet.


Theres cars in the concept photos on the billboard???


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like their done, just little things I guess. There were workers on it this afternoonwhen I came home.


----------

